# Heating the Water



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a few bettas in my home, and it has come to the point where I can't keep them all in ten gallon tanks that I like. I have them in bowls or containers where the water is changed periodically so they still have good water conditions. The only problem is that the water gets very cold and there isn't enough room in their bowls to stick a heater in there, especially for each one. Does anyone have an idea on how to keep the water heated to around 80 degrees or so without having to buy a seperate heater, or buying a bigger tank for all of them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have some that I heat by placing their containers in a tank that is filled about halfway, heated and covered.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I keep the room heated. If you can't do that, Christine's suggestion is what I would go for.


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

bettas can handle temps in mid 70s so just don't have a cold house. lol


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I know... but the temperature in my house fluctuates badly. During the day when no one is home, it can be as cold as 63 degrees... but in the afternoon with the sun it can go to 78. So that's why I needed someway to maintain the temperature at a constant 80ish.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

One larger heated tank with dividers?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

If you do that, be sure to check temps in the compartments. I tried out some of the homemade dividers with the plastic mesh.. Im thinking big squares more circulation right? But there was a HUGE drop in temp from the side of the tank with the heater to the other side. So much for the bigger holes, better circulation theory hehe. I can't remember the exact drop, but just through one divider it was something like 4-6 degrees.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

They've got these really small heaters like this
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...x=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

The other problem with dividers is that the water doesn't circulate as well in the tank and ends up circling back in one section, leaving the other sections prone to algae and dirtier water. I never use dividers in my tanks anymore for that reason.


----------

